# problème de batterie et d'allumage sur ipod nano



## soso57 (21 Mai 2008)

coucou,
j'ai un problème avec mon ipod nano 4go 3ème génération. 
depuis que j'ai mon i pod, je suis presque tout le temps obligée de le réinitialiser( menu+ bouton du milieu pendant 6 secondes) pour pouvoir l'allumer!!
mais depuis un petit moment, j'ai remarqué un autre problème!! je charge mon ipod et le lendemain, quand je veux l'utiliser, d'abord je le réinitialise pour qu'il s'allume , mais a ce moment, il m'écirt batterir faible, brancher a une source d'alimentation!!
chose bizarre: il ne me fait pas ce coup a chaque fois!!
j'aimerais savoir d'ou vient le problème et quesque je peux faire.

merci!!


----------



## trivium77 (21 Mai 2008)

Lorsque je redémarre mon ipod touch, celui-ci m'indique qu'il ne lui reste que 20 % de la batterie disponible. La jauge de la batterie retrouve son état normal après (en tout cas pour moi). En revanche, je ne puis t'aider pour ton pb d'allumage  . Tente peut-être une restauration du logiciel avec itunes.


----------



## marc71150 (23 Septembre 2009)

salut j mapel marc je suis nouveau je viens de m inscrire sur ce forum car moi aussi g le meme probleme . Mon ipod nano et de capaciter 4 Go et j les mis en charge hier et il a tourner toute la nuit et sa marche pas sa me mets encore en charge alors que sur la notice  environ 3h donc voila . Si kelkun a une reponse bien merci de me la donner


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Restaurer son iPod est la meilleure solution&#8230;
Je te dirais de le restaurer 2 fois de suite, je l'avais fait une fois et ça avait marché impec' !


----------

